# 4 point down



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nephew got a nice 4 point 1st thing this AM. See if I can get a picture.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

here is a picture, he is a member here. Enlarge it!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice buck! I'm pretty sure he knows a meat cutter.;-)


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice buck congrats to your nephew


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good buck! 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Great buck! Have to have him get on and share his story


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats to your nephew!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

He says its a 3x4 with a small eye guard. He is having a shoulder mount done on it,says the taxi guy is in Lehi. Hope its one of our members. Heart shot at 85 yards, ran 40 yards and done. This kid gets his deer every stinking year:mrgreen: But this one is tops.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great buck. He did good. ------SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Great buck. He did good. ------SS


+1! Awesome!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on a successful hunt and nice buck.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Great buck!


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Very Nice congratulations. Enjoy the fine dining now.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Pretty cool, congrats!


----------



## ICKY (Aug 22, 2016)

This is a nice buck, ran into the guy who shot it while he was driving down to the lower parking to load it into his truck. Nice shooting. Great Buck


----------

